# My little angel was finally born!



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Brianna Michelle was born at 5:45 p.m. on Thursday, June 4.  She weighed 6 lbs. 4 oz., and she is 19 inches long.  

Chrissy was induced at 1:00 a.m.  At 8:45 a.m. (roughly), the doctor came in and broke her water and increased her pitocin drip.  At that point, her contractions started coming about every 2 minutes, and this continued until she delivered.  She did not have an epidural, and the only medication she took was two doses of "nu bane" (or something like that).  All that did was help her rest between contractions, and take the edge off a little (but not much).  She only pushed for about 15-20 minutes (if that long) before the baby was out.  May I just say that she is my hero!  

Both Chrissy and Brianna are well.  We are back home now. 

My wife and I are so proud and excited!  

Just wanted to share the good news.

Martin


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh happy days! Enjoy!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

How exciting Congratulations.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just in time for Father's Day.  Congratulations!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

take pictures, sleep when the baby sleeps, and enjoy the sleepy days.
my little girl was born on the same day, 11 years ago
welcome to the world
Congrats 
Sylvia


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Congrats!  

(Btw, I demand photos! I love squishy little newborns!)


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome Brianna Michelle!  Congratulations Chrissy & Martin.  May God continue to richly bless your family.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations! It doesn't get much better than the arrival of a beautiful, healthy baby.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What great news!  Congratulations!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations!!  

Pictures please


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations to the proud, new parents!  Cherish each day!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so happy for you and Chrissy! Can't wait to "meet" Brianna!


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Glad everything went well.

Cindy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Martin. What wonderful news! Now the fun begins...

L


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Oh and make sure you both take that advice about sleeping when Brianna sleeps. My other commandment is NEVER wake a sleeping baby - will make you late sometimes but believe me it will make up for it by saving your sanity!  Hope you have lots of things to read to her on your Kindle!  Blessings to you all!

Kathy


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats! I'm so happy for you.

BUT!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations, Martin.

Stare at that baby every now and then.
Just drink her in.
Keep in mind that tomorrow she will be different than today.
Each day.
And enjoy it.

Just sayin......


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!  Enjoy every minute, they grow up way too fast!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, happy day!!! Congratulations!  I'm so glad everyone is doing well, too!!!!

Does this make us all aunts and uncles  We want pictures!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yahoo...Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all of the congratulations.  

I will get pictures up as soon as I am able.  We cannot find the USB connector that we use to transfer pictures to our computer.  I may have to buy another one.  I will post pictures, though, assuming I can figure out how.  LOL


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats to you and Chrissy on a healthy baby girl.

Enjoy every moment as they grow up much too fast.

And a Happy Father's Day to you.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations! Can'twait to see pictures of your new baby girl!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Big UPS on the happy occasion !


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations on your new baby girl, so very happy for you!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

dollcrazy said:


> Congrats! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> BUT!!!!


LOL I loved your little picketters.

Congrats on your new baby and your wife is a trooper!! Major Wow with no epidural! I agree with dollcrazy, I can't wait to see pics of your new princess!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats!!!  I'm sorry I didn't post sooner, but I was out of town. I'm so happy everything went well.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Wonderful news, Martin and Chrissy!  Congratulations!!!       

N


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

As demanded requested, here are some pictures of Brianna. 

She is our beautiful little angel.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG! She is gorgeous!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you Martin for complying with our demands requests.

You are most kind and generous to share with us.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Thank you Martin for complying with our demands requests.
> 
> You are most kind and generous to share with us.


LOL!

Believe me, I don't mind sharing pics of my princess. I'll take any chance I can get.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Just think about the Kindle she'll have when she's old enough to read.... 
jp


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

She is gorgerous. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

YAY!!! Baby pics. always bring smiles.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Congratulations, again! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG she is perfect!!! How beautiful! You are so blessed, Congratulations!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, Martin,
It has been a whole day.......and no new pictures!!! 

We want more pictures - demanding requesting more. 

If you can find the time, please. 

Just beggin.......


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Awwwwww ... what a doll! She really is an exceptionally cute newborn!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

She's just gorgeous!  What a little bundle of love!


----------

